# Flags at half-mast throughout Australia on Friday 12 March 2021 (Sir Michael Somare)



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

[HEADING=2]GRAND CHIEF SIR MICHAEL THOMAS SOMARE (1936 - 2021)[/HEADING]
Australian National Flag to fly at Half-Mast
Friday, 12 March 2021

To All Flag Marshals: Action Australia-wide and at Australian Overseas Posts

A State Funeral for Grand Chief Sir Michael Thomas Somare will be held at the Sir Hubert Murray Stadium in Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea.

Sir Michael was a towering figure in the history of Papua New Guinea. As a driving force in the development of Papua New Guinea's national constitution, and the nation's first and longest‑serving Prime Minister, Sir Michael has an unparalleled place in the history of Papua New Guinea.

The Prime Minister's media release is available on his website.

As a mark of mourning and respect, and in accordance with protocol, the Australian National Flag should be flown at half-mast *all day on Friday, 12 March 2021 *from all buildings and establishments occupied by Australian Government departments and affiliated agencies. Other organisations are welcome to participate.

https://pmc.gov.au/government/austr...and-chief-sir-michael-thomas-somare-1936-2021


----------

